# Doggie Beds



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone here ever made their doggies a bed? If you have, how did you go about doing it? Where did you find the best materials and what materials did you use? I'm considering making mine a bed and possibly some crate pads for her to lay on.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump? Anybody know where I can find ideas and such at?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

There are patterns you can buy at fabric and craft stores like JoAnn's.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

u can also google or find on youtube tutorials if u dont wanna be so accurate  many of us make homemade items for a hobby or living so cant give out the secrets sorry ^_^ if u would like a crate pad made ill be happy to sell u one :albino: i also embroider


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've made things too. I don't have patterns or sites for you, sorry. Google DIY doughnut bed. I made one with old towels, 20" I think. Freezer paper can make a pattern. Sew one towel into a tube, stuff it. Sew to second towel that's been cut into the size and circle u want. Plus I've made a mat for in front of our fireplace. Just quilt batting in between fleece.
Good luck!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

13 Dog Bed Patterns - Free!


Hope that helps!! =D


----------



## Petit Chihuahuas (Sep 5, 2012)

There are a ton of DIY ideas or patterns available. There are some cute patterns for simplicy too for crate liners/beds !


----------

